
David Brooks and the Intellectual Collapse of the Center - glhaynes
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/11/david-brooks-and-the-intellectual-collapse-of-the-center.html
======
CalChris
In what universe is David Brooks _centrist_? He's a conservative with no
attachment to the center. He's a FiCon/NeoCon who works hard to not criticize
SoCons.

The article would be more accurate if it were titled _DB and the intellectual
collapse of the Right_.

The article that Chait cites is just Brooks doing what Brooks does best:
equivocation. He wants to criticize Trump but can't. So he equivocates Trump
and Sanders which is nonsense.

There is no Alt-Left. We call ourselves Progressives and we don't lie about
our positions.

